# Which is best tool for joinery; TS or RT



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

AS a beginner I want to build some drawers for some of my work tables . I have a router and table that I intended to use but today I was fortunate to pick up the freud 208 dado set for $45.00, so now I can do either. I need to learn both but I am presuming that each tool has its own characteristics that make it better for Dado's on specific projects? Which tool would you recommend?:icon_smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"I need to learn both but I am presuming that each tool has its own characteristics that make it better for Dado's on specific projects?"

I think that you answered your own question. As you gain experience in woodworking you will find your own personal preferrences of what tool to use when. One person may prefer to make rabbet on a table saw and another on the table saw. A lot will depend upon type of wood and size of the piece of wood being cut.

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Either way you will make "finger joints"*

If I understand you question, you can only make finger joints with your equipment as mentioned. You will need a "jig" or a setup on the miter slot to use the table saw and dado head and the same setup would work on a router table with a miter slot. The size or width of the fingers is what may determine the application. For larger 3/4" I'd use the TS. For 1/4" I'd use the router table. Just my preference, however. Search finger joint jigs to see how to make one. :thumbsup: bill
BTW I assume you won't talking about dovetails?
Here's a link to finger joints: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/first-attempt-finger-joints-8558/ Great jig by Tony B!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't say that one is better than the other for cabinet making.

My preference is to use the dado and table saw for the carcass rabbet joints. However for the drawer bottom groove I prefer a router table. For the rabbet in the corners of the drawers I'll use whichever is convenient.

You need to become comfortable with making the cabinets and use whichever method you are the most comfortable with.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you're talking explicitly about dadoes, I don't do them on the TS, but rather with a router, mostly hand held with a *jig*.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I thought you wanted to make some cool drawers*

Using the "finger joint" method instead of dovetails. Maybe I was wrong. Without a better description or sketch it's had to know exactly what you had in mind. However, I do all my dados with a router and a jig especially for bookcase and cabinet shelves, and all my rabbets on the table saw with a sacrificial fence. I like to leave my router table set up with a slot cutter or profile cutters, but a rabbetting bit will certainly work just as well. When using a router for dados you must use the appropriate undersize cutter for the new plywood thicknesses, or make 2 passes along the jig with a narrow bit to get a snug fit.
Wood magazine has a nifty jig and video, I'll see if I can post it here with an edit. :thumbsup: bill
Here's the link:
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/?lid=1338929770 Check out the Perfect Fit Dado video by scrolling down on the right side. These guys have a ton of good videos!


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

You guys are a great resource and I do appreciate you taking the time to respond. You all made excellent points .
Thanks again,


----------

